# 12 Gauge Self Defense Load



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw this today and was quite intrigued.

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/01/14/oath-expanding-fragmenting-slugs/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw a show on one of the cable channels. At 18 yards a low base 7.5 will do the job just fine. I prefer every other round a 00 Buck and #4's.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just saw a show on one of the cable channels. At 18 yards a low base 7.5 will do the job just fine. I prefer every other round a 00 Buck and #4's.


++1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po’ side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name. 

So I get the thugs all the time. They take one look at me, lower their piece, hand me what little cash they may have and walk away apologetic.

I have the same effect on trick-or-treaters. They come to the door and then end up giving me candy.

I suppose if I was to go to a Utah mall I'd carry a sawed-off 12 gauge with #4s.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .........................................
> 
> I suppose if I was to go to a Utah mall I'd carry a sawed-off 12 gauge with #4s.
> 
> .


It goes without saying I'd use TSS shot for better penetration.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

How many #2 shot are in 3/4 ounce of TSS?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> How many #2 shot are in 3/4 ounce of TSS?


I don't have a clue. I don't even know what TSS is. Can't be much; only has 3 capital letters.

Still haven't got ya a search engine huh?

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought some Herter's defense shells that have a .65 cal ball and 6 #1 buck pellets. pretty cheap too. $6 for box of 10. also got some that had two .64 cal balls. they'll sit until pumpkin season comes back around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cazador said:


> I saw this today and was quite intrigued.
> 
> http://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/01/14/oath-expanding-fragmenting-slugs/


Geese, 1.25 oz (547 gr) at 1600 fps is impressive. I wonder what the muzzle energy is. The projectile has 6 axial slits that would let some of the pressure off, help with the recoil.

It would be neat to have a reloading die for those 12 gauge brass casings...uh...more of a challenge than neat. 12 gauge chambers are pretty big, pretty sloppy; that brass, even as thick as it looks, has to see a lot of growth with a load like that.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the Herter's MINI-BUCKSHOT. It's 2-1/4" so it will go in the M1897... only get 6 pellets though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> How many #2 shot are in 3/4 ounce of TSS?


TSS #2 = 54/oz

3/4 oz #2 TSS = 40.5 pellets

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> TSS #2 = 54/oz
> 
> 3/4 oz #2 TSS = 40.5 pellets
> 
> .


Thanks goob....I wonder if #2 super shot will go clean through a piece of 1/4 inch plywood at 100 yards? Hammerin or Toasty....what's the smallest size shot you've put clean through a piece of plywood at 100 yards?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I don't have a clue. I don't even know what TSS is. Can't be much; only has 3 capital letters.
> 
> Still haven't got ya a search engine huh?
> 
> .


Not yet but I am looking for a rebuilt engine for my 2002 suburban...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Thanks goob....I wonder if #2 super shot will go clean through a piece of 1/4 inch plywood at 100 yards? Hammerin or Toasty....what's the smallest size shot you've put clean through a piece of plywood at 100 yards?


Lost I can honestly say I have never patterned a load at 100 but I would wager a TSS #2 would make it through a 1/4" plywood at a 100 yards. KPY say's 3.2" gel penetration at 100 yards at 1200 fps for a TSS #2 and for comparison you'd need a lead 4 buck to match that penetration at 100 yards with the same launch speed:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It says that they solved the over penetration of slugs in the human body, but I couldn't find anything about them going through siding and sheetrock. 

Using the shot gun, or any weapon for that matter, for home defense you need to consider your living situation, such as apartment living, how close your neighbor's are, etc. when choosing your home defense weapon and rounds. JMHO


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> How many #2 shot are in 3/4 ounce of TSS?


41

Lets see if this will format:
For TSS (18g/cc)

Size, 1/2oz, 5/8oz - 3/4oz, 7/8oz, 1oz, 1 1/16, 1 1/8, 1 1/4, 1 3/8, 1 1/2,
# 9	179	223	268	313	357	380	402	447	491	536
# 8	126	157	188	220	251	267	282	314	345	377
# 7.5	107	133	160	187	213	227	240	267	293	320
# 7	91	114	137	160	183	195	206	229	252	274
# 6	69	86	103	120	137	146	155	172	189	206
# 5	53	66	79	93	106	113	119	132	146	159
# 4	42	52	62	73	83	89	94	104	115	125
# 3	33	42	50	58	67	71	75	83	92	100
# 2	27	34	41	47	54	58	61	68	75	81
# 1	22	28	34	39	45	47	50	56	61	67
# B	19	23	28	33	37	40	42	47	51	56
# BB	16	20	24	27	31	33	35	39	43	47
# BBB	13	17	20	23	27	28	30	33	37	40
# T	11	14	17	20	23	24	26	29	31	34


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I live in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po' side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name.
> 
> So I get the thugs all the time. They take one look at me, lower their piece, hand me what little cash they may have and walk away apologetic.
> 
> ...


I think you just described purty much all of WhyHoming.

As for the tricker-treaters givin' you candy - probly learnt from years of gettin' goose gut gummy worms at ol' Goob's house.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

So, what kind of force is it going to take to size that casing after it's been shot in a sloppy shotgun chamber? 

Still pretty cool though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> So, what kind of force is it going to take to size that casing after it's been shot in a sloppy shotgun chamber?
> 
> Still pretty cool though.


I have no idea. Looks easy on YouTube using a normal single stage press. They may not grow as much as I assumed they would:





The whole process of and options for reloading brass shotgun cases are fascinating. I'm looking forward to playing with this in 12 gauge, then to the other gauges.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A guy shooting full brass shells will make mighty sure he cleans up his hulls I reckon.


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Those things look mean as hell. I just keep a little 00 buck around I figure it's mean enough for me.


----------

